# WHEN will I start cantering?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Noone but your coach can possibly answer this question for you. If you really want to know...talk to your instructor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JoanneUK (Feb 24, 2013)

it's weird that you have started jumping before learning to canter. Where I go for my lessons we walk, trot, canter and then starts on jumping.

I started my lessons in October and have been learning how to canter in the last 4 weeks. First just the transition from trot to canter (and canter just for a couple of seconds) then back to trot. Once I was more confident with this I moved to a more forward going horse and was doing canter for half or one 40 meters circle. Then the last 2 lessons on a faster horse for longer (finally got the hang of it at my last lesson!). It depends on your coach , mine is more keen to make me try things even if not everything was perfect at the trot and I should start jumping soon. She knows I am willing to try things so maybe ask your coach when she/he things you could have a go. I think I'm doing not too bad for a "mature" student :wink:


----------



## LynnF (Jun 1, 2011)

I would talk to your trainer. If you feel confident at the trot and ready to canter there is no reason you shouldn't be.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

You need to speak with your coach, there is no other way to know the answer as to what more it is that he/she is looking for before they consider you ready for the canter.


----------



## beverleyy (Oct 26, 2011)

I have never heard of anyone learning to jump before they canter. IMHO you should be balanced in all gaits before starting O/F. Then again, I don't know your coach so I'm sure she's got her reasons. The only way to know for sure why you have not cantered yet is to ask her, that won't hurt anything.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

We don't know. Ask your trainer.


----------



## QueenCheval (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, whoops. By gridwork I meant trotting over poles, that's what my trainer called it. Not actually jumping cross-rails. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd have a chat with your trainer. There's a good chance she has a plan or a system and just hasn't shared it with you. If you know what it is you can have some goals to acheive before being able to canter.

All of my students have to be able to do a solid posting trot without stirrups for one lap around the ring before they can canter. (and pretty much be in control the rest of the time too)


----------



## katec1991 (Jun 25, 2012)

Just ask your trainer if you can try it. If she says no, then ask what you need to be able to do before you can canter.

At my barn, we learn in this order: (usually)

- Walk
- Walk without stirrups
- Trot (posting)
- Sitting trot.
- Posting trot without stirrups
- Sitting trot without stirrups
- Canter
- Canter without stirrups
- Jump (trot to cross rail)
- Jump (canter to cross rail)
- Jump cross rail line trot and canter.
And so on


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

If you came off over poles, then more than likely your seat is not secure, and your balance is lacking. 

Trainer is obviously seeing something that if not going well in your riding, unsteady hands, jiggly seat, riding off your hands, but whatever it is, they are doing you a huge favor by not letting you get ahead of yourself.


----------



## monkeyleap (Dec 16, 2010)

What everyone else said- speak to your instructor. I started cantering after about a month or so of riding  It really varies from person to person, as well as instructor to instructor. You may think you're ready, but are you really?


----------

